# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  صرير الاسنان

## رحيل

مرحبا
لا أعرف إذا كانت مشكلتي من اختصاصكم، ولكن أرجو ذلك. أنا .. مشكلتي تتلخص بأنني أثناء النوم أقوم بقضم أسناني (هذه العادة موجودة معي منذ الصغر) , وسمعت انه يمكن تسبب تفكك في الاسنان في المستقبل. اتمنى الافاده.

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : رحيل_ 
> *مرحبا
> لا أعرف إذا كانت مشكلتي من اختصاصكم، ولكن أرجو ذلك. أنا .. مشكلتي تتلخص بأنني أثناء النوم أقوم بقضم أسناني (هذه العادة موجودة معي منذ الصغر) , وسمعت انه يمكن تسبب تفكك في الاسنان في المستقبل. اتمنى الافاده.*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الفاضل رحيل

اني سعيد جداً بأنضمامك معنا في المنتدى وسعدت اكثر بأن تكون اول مشاركاتك معنا في هذا الموضوع.

اشكرك جزيل الشكر وادعو الله ان تستمر معنا ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك 

اخي رحيل

ما تشكو منه يسمى صرير الاسنان وهي تبدء بعض الطفل على اسنانه اللبنية يشدة اثناء النوم ، حيث يؤدي ذلك الى ألم في مفاصل الفك وعضلات المضغ والام مصاحبة لنزيف الليثة احياناً ، وعادة ما يصاحب هذه الاعراض صداع فور الاستيقاظ.
انت لم توضح اشياء كثيرة ولذلك لي عدت استفسارات  ان شئت رد عليها هنا او على الخاص بالمنتدى او ايميل كما تحب اخي رحيل:
هل راجعت طبيب اسنان؟ كم عمرك؟ هل لديك اي مشاكل عضوية اخرى؟ هل تحلم حلم يتكرر باستمرار؟ هل تجد صعوبة في التنفس؟
في انتظار ردك اخي رحيل
وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسعادة

----------


## رحيل

شكرا يا دكتور عادل على ردك السريع ..
انا عمري 23 سنه ,,ما راجعت اي طبيب اسنان 
عندي فتحه بالقلب من يوم وانا مولوده ,,, وعندي فقر دم 
ما احلم باي احلام متكرره ...واعاني من صعوبه بالتنفس اذا 
مشيت فتره كبيره مثلا نص ساعه وبالاكثر ساعه ..

واشكرك جزيل الشكر

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : رحيل_ 
> *شكرا يا دكتور عادل على ردك السريع ..
> انا عمري 23 سنه ,,ما راجعت اي طبيب اسنان 
> عندي فتحه بالقلب من يوم وانا مولوده ,,, وعندي فقر دم 
> ما احلم باي احلام متكرره ...واعاني من صعوبه بالتنفس اذا 
> مشيت فتره كبيره مثلا نص ساعه وبالاكثر ساعه ..
> 
> واشكرك جزيل الشكر*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي رحيل

الحمد لله ما ذكرته يدل على انك لا تعاني من اي إضطراب نفسي ، كما ان عدم مراجعتك لاي طبيب اسنان يدل على ان اسنانك سليمة ، والضغط عليها اثناء النوم ليس بالقوة المؤثرة تأثير سلبي على اللثة او عضلات الفك.
الحمد لله انت بخير
في انتظار مشاركاتك وتواجدك معنا
وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة وراحة بال

----------


## lost

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير   

د عادل   بنت اختى " بتجز" على اسنانها  كتير جدا وهى نائمة  هى  عندها 4 سنوات  ومش عارفين نعالج الموضوع ده ازاى  .

----------

